# AQ+ 4.0 - Same story New Version



## Darin (Sep 13, 2010)

As is usual, the new 4.0 version of the AQ+ came today and upon "Successful" installation is unuseable. Guess I shouldn't be surprised. Every three months I go thru the hassle of clean installs and lots of cussing just to be able to use a program i am required to pay for. While I understand money at the AOS is tight, give us tools that work or license a well known tool that does work so you don't piss off those who are some of the most ardent supporters. 

Nuff said. I have vented. Back to cussing to get this F*&^$&@ program to work.

Update: I got it to work after screwing with the user settings and doing a reinstall. Only took an extra 30 minutes. Installs should really be simple and not require any user interaction. Oh well, Perhaps someday......


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow what a bummer. How much did you pay for that headache??


----------



## Ernie (Sep 13, 2010)

e-mail Ron McHatton and Aileen Garrison. I do every quarter as does most of the Chicago JC.


----------



## mormodes (Sep 13, 2010)

It was an easy install on my XP desktop. No sweat. On my Win7 laptop I had to follow the instructions on changing the user permissions. (The instructions provided in the last 2 updates as well as on teh AOS homepage.) I guess that's a feature of Win7 since I don't have to go through the backflips with my XP machine.

I freaked becasue I uninstalled all previous versions and I thought I'd have to ask for another password, but no. Whew! Just had to dig out the old instructions and follow them to the letter.

What ticks me off is not all awards have images even though I know the photographer sends them in in a timely manner.


----------



## rdlsreno (Sep 13, 2010)

Not hard for me! It went with out a hitch!

Ramon


----------



## Candace (Sep 13, 2010)

I stopped my AQ subscription because of all the headaches and bugs. Orchid Wiz only for me now.


----------



## Pete (Sep 14, 2010)

dont get me started. worst. program. ever.


----------



## li'l frog (Sep 14, 2010)

Mine went in without a problem, PC & laptop, both with XP.


----------



## edkravcik (Sep 14, 2010)

AQ is absolute garbage..........stopped my subscription several years ago.

I stick with OrchidWiz. Otherwise for the old stuff, I have bought the paper copies of the AQ that I didn't already own (cheap) on EBay. I love my technology but sometimes nothing beats the heft and look of a hard copy


----------



## vandaalex (Sep 14, 2010)

This is the reason why I do not install mine since last year. My disc just arrived last night & it is now nicely installed in my library. I really do miss the AQ mags.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 14, 2010)

Pete said:


> dont get me started. worst. program. ever.



Kaspersky anti-virus!


----------



## slippertalker (Sep 14, 2010)

The best contact for the AQ+ problems is Howard Bronstein who has worked on this program from the beginning. Please be aware that there is a new techie at the AOS that is working on an entirely new program and a modern software chassis, so there is hope for the future.


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Sep 14, 2010)

slippertalker said:


> ...there is a new techie at the AOS that is working on an entirely new program and a modern software chassis, so there is hope for the future.


Oh good, so there may be an upside if I hold off on getting AQ+ and let the subscription money grow interest until they come up with something better?


----------



## Shiva (Sep 14, 2010)

I was going to buy one. Reading this thread, I think I'll stick with Wiz.


----------



## Ernie (Sep 14, 2010)

AQ+ in its current form speaks for itself.


----------



## brianlang (Sep 15, 2010)

mine installed with no problem at all and everything actually works now. i had gone for the last 2 years where nothing would work for me, so i'm actually very surprised that it went so smoothly this time


----------



## slippertalker (Sep 15, 2010)

Mine installed no problem in my laptop which had Windows XP and a prior version. The new installation on my Windows 7 computer was not as smooth but was remedied quickly with help from the AOS.


----------



## mormodes (Sep 15, 2010)

slippertalker said:


> Mine installed no problem in my laptop which had Windows XP and a prior version. The new installation on my Windows 7 computer was not as smooth but was remedied quickly with help from the AOS.



Its gotta be a Win7/Vista thing. I just got my OWiz update disk and it has different intall instructions for Win7/Vista vs XP.

No new AOS awards in OWiz this time, but like I said its a different animal from AQ+. I don't usually check OWiz for awards and I don't check AQ+ for names, breeding lines or cultural info.


----------



## Ernie (Sep 15, 2010)

Okay now. I live in Florida and my Chicago friends got their AQ+ before me. Hmmm. Better check to make sure they actually processed my address change. Been getting O mag no prob.


----------



## Candace (Sep 16, 2010)

Umm. I just got my OW update today. I will happily install that with NO issues as usual and be on my merry way:>


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 19, 2010)

i thought mine worked fine but it won't run unless i turn off most of the security (or something)
dang


----------



## orchidmaven (Oct 2, 2010)

No problems loading onto both computers!

Theresa Hill
Hillsview Gardens


----------

